
Cahasing Butterflies in the Days of War - nasar_peace
https://medium.com/@nasrullahkhan_96636/chasing-butterflies-in-the-days-of-war-b7f4b33eae1e
======
nasar_peace
A story of an autistic boy who thought butterflies were more important than
wars.

